# [amsn] error al compilar paquete tls (cerrado)

## fastangel

Hola al intentar instalar el amsn me tira el siguiente error y es por que no encuentra -ltclstrub8.4 alguien podría decir a que es debido.Last edited by fastangel on Wed Jul 18, 2007 10:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ekz

Qué paquete te da ese error? tcl, tk o tls?

Podrías pones el error exacto que te da la compilación?

SAludos

----------

## fastangel

El error que me tira es el siguiente y es en el tls:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-tcltk/tls-1.5.0 to /

 * tls1.5.0-src.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * tls1.5.0-src.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * tls1.5.0-src.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * tls1.5.0-src.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking tls1.5.0-src.tar.gz ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking tls1.5.0-src.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-tcltk/tls-1.5.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-tcltk/tls-1.5.0/work/tls1.5 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-ssl-dir=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

creating cache ./config.cache

checking for gcc... cc

checking whether the C compiler (cc -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (cc -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... yes

checking whether cc accepts -g... yes

checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking if libgcc is needed to resolve openssl symbols... no

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for Cygwin environment... no

checking for object suffix... o

checking for mingw32 environment... no

checking for executable suffix... no

checking for Tcl configuration... found /usr/lib/tclConfig.sh

checking for existence of /usr/lib/tclConfig.sh... loading

checking for Tcl public headers... /usr/include

checking for building with threads... no (default)

checking how to build libraries... shared

checking for build with symbols... no

checking for tclsh... /usr/bin/tclsh8.4

updating cache ./config.cache

creating ./config.status

creating Makefile

creating pkgIndex.tcl

cc -DVERSION=\"1.50\" -DPACKAGE=\"tls\" -DNO_IDEA=1 -DNO_RC5=1 -DUSE_TCL_STUBS=1  -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_LIMITS_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_PARAM_H=1 -DPEEK_XCLOSEIM=1 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE=1 -DTCL_WIDE_INT_IS_LONG=1 -DHAVE_GETCWD=1 -DHAVE_OPENDIR=1 -DHAVE_STRSTR=1 -DHAVE_STRTOL=1 -DHAVE_STRTOLL=1 -DHAVE_STRTOULL=1 -DHAVE_TMPNAM=1 -DHAVE_WAITPID=1 -DUSE_TERMIOS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TIME_H=1 -DTIME_WITH_SYS_TIME=1 -DHAVE_STRUCT_TM_TM_ZONE=1 -DHAVE_TM_ZONE=1 -DHAVE_GMTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_LOCALTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_TM_GMTOFF=1 -DHAVE_TIMEZONE_VAR=1 -DHAVE_STRUCT_STAT_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_SIGNED_CHAR=1 -DHAVE_LANGINFO=1 -DHAVE_SYS_IOCTL_H=1      -I"/usr/include" -I"/usr/include"    -O2  -fPIC -c `echo ./tls.c` -o tls.o

cc -DVERSION=\"1.50\" -DPACKAGE=\"tls\" -DNO_IDEA=1 -DNO_RC5=1 -DUSE_TCL_STUBS=1  -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_LIMITS_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_PARAM_H=1 -DPEEK_XCLOSEIM=1 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE=1 -DTCL_WIDE_INT_IS_LONG=1 -DHAVE_GETCWD=1 -DHAVE_OPENDIR=1 -DHAVE_STRSTR=1 -DHAVE_STRTOL=1 -DHAVE_STRTOLL=1 -DHAVE_STRTOULL=1 -DHAVE_TMPNAM=1 -DHAVE_WAITPID=1 -DUSE_TERMIOS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TIME_H=1 -DTIME_WITH_SYS_TIME=1 -DHAVE_STRUCT_TM_TM_ZONE=1 -DHAVE_TM_ZONE=1 -DHAVE_GMTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_LOCALTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_TM_GMTOFF=1 -DHAVE_TIMEZONE_VAR=1 -DHAVE_STRUCT_STAT_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_SIGNED_CHAR=1 -DHAVE_LANGINFO=1 -DHAVE_SYS_IOCTL_H=1      -I"/usr/include" -I"/usr/include"    -O2  -fPIC -c `echo ./tlsIO.c` -o tlsIO.o

./tlsIO.c: In function 'TlsCloseProc':

./tlsIO.c:289: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

./tlsIO.c: In function 'TlsOutputProc':

./tlsIO.c:415: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

./tlsIO.c:446: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

./tlsIO.c: In function 'Tls_WaitForConnect':

./tlsIO.c:853: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

cc -DVERSION=\"1.50\" -DPACKAGE=\"tls\" -DNO_IDEA=1 -DNO_RC5=1 -DUSE_TCL_STUBS=1  -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_LIMITS_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_PARAM_H=1 -DPEEK_XCLOSEIM=1 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE=1 -DTCL_WIDE_INT_IS_LONG=1 -DHAVE_GETCWD=1 -DHAVE_OPENDIR=1 -DHAVE_STRSTR=1 -DHAVE_STRTOL=1 -DHAVE_STRTOLL=1 -DHAVE_STRTOULL=1 -DHAVE_TMPNAM=1 -DHAVE_WAITPID=1 -DUSE_TERMIOS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TIME_H=1 -DTIME_WITH_SYS_TIME=1 -DHAVE_STRUCT_TM_TM_ZONE=1 -DHAVE_TM_ZONE=1 -DHAVE_GMTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_LOCALTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_TM_GMTOFF=1 -DHAVE_TIMEZONE_VAR=1 -DHAVE_STRUCT_STAT_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_SIGNED_CHAR=1 -DHAVE_LANGINFO=1 -DHAVE_SYS_IOCTL_H=1      -I"/usr/include" -I"/usr/include"    -O2  -fPIC -c `echo ./tlsBIO.c` -o tlsBIO.o

./tlsBIO.c: In function 'BioWrite':

./tlsBIO.c:65: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

./tlsBIO.c:65: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

./tlsBIO.c:74: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

./tlsBIO.c: In function 'BioRead':

./tlsBIO.c:100: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

./tlsBIO.c:100: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

./tlsBIO.c:111: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

./tlsBIO.c: In function 'BioCtrl':

./tlsBIO.c:147: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

./tlsBIO.c:148: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

cc -DVERSION=\"1.50\" -DPACKAGE=\"tls\" -DNO_IDEA=1 -DNO_RC5=1 -DUSE_TCL_STUBS=1  -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_LIMITS_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_PARAM_H=1 -DPEEK_XCLOSEIM=1 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE=1 -DTCL_WIDE_INT_IS_LONG=1 -DHAVE_GETCWD=1 -DHAVE_OPENDIR=1 -DHAVE_STRSTR=1 -DHAVE_STRTOL=1 -DHAVE_STRTOLL=1 -DHAVE_STRTOULL=1 -DHAVE_TMPNAM=1 -DHAVE_WAITPID=1 -DUSE_TERMIOS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TIME_H=1 -DTIME_WITH_SYS_TIME=1 -DHAVE_STRUCT_TM_TM_ZONE=1 -DHAVE_TM_ZONE=1 -DHAVE_GMTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_LOCALTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_TM_GMTOFF=1 -DHAVE_TIMEZONE_VAR=1 -DHAVE_STRUCT_STAT_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_SIGNED_CHAR=1 -DHAVE_LANGINFO=1 -DHAVE_SYS_IOCTL_H=1      -I"/usr/include" -I"/usr/include"    -O2  -fPIC -c `echo ./tlsX509.c` -o tlsX509.o

cc -DVERSION=\"1.50\" -DPACKAGE=\"tls\" -DNO_IDEA=1 -DNO_RC5=1 -DUSE_TCL_STUBS=1  -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_LIMITS_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_PARAM_H=1 -DPEEK_XCLOSEIM=1 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE=1 -DTCL_WIDE_INT_IS_LONG=1 -DHAVE_GETCWD=1 -DHAVE_OPENDIR=1 -DHAVE_STRSTR=1 -DHAVE_STRTOL=1 -DHAVE_STRTOLL=1 -DHAVE_STRTOULL=1 -DHAVE_TMPNAM=1 -DHAVE_WAITPID=1 -DUSE_TERMIOS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TIME_H=1 -DTIME_WITH_SYS_TIME=1 -DHAVE_STRUCT_TM_TM_ZONE=1 -DHAVE_TM_ZONE=1 -DHAVE_GMTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_LOCALTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_TM_GMTOFF=1 -DHAVE_TIMEZONE_VAR=1 -DHAVE_STRUCT_STAT_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_SIGNED_CHAR=1 -DHAVE_LANGINFO=1 -DHAVE_SYS_IOCTL_H=1      -I"/usr/include" -I"/usr/include"    -O2  -fPIC -c `echo ./fixstrtod.c` -o fixstrtod.o

rm -f libtls1.50.so

cc -shared -Wl,-soname,libtls1.50.so -o libtls1.50.so tls.o tlsIO.o tlsBIO.o tlsX509.o fixstrtod.o  -L/usr/lib64 -ltclstub8.4 -L/usr/lib -lssl -L/usr/lib -lcrypto  

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ltclstub8.4

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [libtls1.50.so] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-tcltk/tls-1.5.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  tls-1.5.0.ebuild, line 21:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-tcltk/tls-1.5.0/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## Darksidex25

qué te da "ls -l /usr/lib | grep tcl" y "ls -l /usr/lib64 | grep tcl"?

----------

## fastangel

Pues con ls -l /usr/lib | grep tcl no me sale nada mientras que con ls -l /usr/lib64 | grep tcl me sale lo siguiente:

```
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root  790800 jul 17 23:20 libtcl8.4g.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      12 jul 17 23:21 libtcl.so -> libtcl8.4.so

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    2484 jul 17 23:20 libtclstub8.4g.a

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      15 jul 17 23:21 libtclstub.a -> libtclstub8.4.a

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    4096 jul 17 23:20 tcl8.4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    7399 jul 17 23:20 tclConfig.sh

```

y con ls -l /usr/lib64 | grep tls me sale lo siguiente:

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  997952 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls.a

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  114782 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls-extra.a

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1045 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls-extra.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      25 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls-extra.so -> libgnutls-extra.so.13.0.9

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      25 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls-extra.so.13 -> libgnutls-extra.so.13.0.9

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   62640 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls-extra.so.13.0.9

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     932 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls.la

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   69354 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls-openssl.a

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1012 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls-openssl.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls-openssl.so -> libgnutls-openssl.so.13.0.9

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls-openssl.so.13 -> libgnutls-openssl.so.13.0.9

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   48976 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls-openssl.so.13.0.9

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      19 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls.so -> libgnutls.so.13.0.9

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      19 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls.so.13 -> libgnutls.so.13.0.9

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  514112 jul 17 14:19 libgnutls.so.13.0.9

```

----------

## fastangel

Ya lo he solucionado he emergido tcl y tk por separado y sin la use debug y entonces ya me a dejado compilar tls y amsn.

saludos

----------

